

The challenges, and hypocrisies, of raising kids in a gaming house - richeyrw
http://www.penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/the-challenges-and-hypocracies-of-raising-kids-in-a-gaming-house

======
lordofmoria
This reminds me very much of my own father, though he wasn't a gamer. Coming
from an older generation, his great love was books, and I loved it when he
gave me a beat up old book from the 1940s, told me he read it many times, and
"thought I might find it interesting." Looking back, I know he too faced
anxiety about sharing these important, secret parts of his past: "will my son
find this as captivating and glorious as I did, or will he put it aside -- or
worse, read it to keep my feelings from being hurt?"

As a now out-of-the-house "adult", I can say that sharing your past with your
children is perhaps the most profound and meaningful way you have to connect
with them as a father -- at least this was my experience. Sons especially, I
think, really want that connection to their dads. It helps them understand who
their father was, what he was like as a child.

~~~
richeyrw
I think my dad did the same thing. The two books I remember him recommending
were: Have Spacesuit Will Travel by Heinlein and Ivanhoe but Sir Walter Scott.
If you don't mind sharing what books did your dad recommend?

~~~
lordofmoria
He's recommended so many over the years...probably the most memorable were the
Hornblower series (great if you like ships), and G.A. Henty. then the Three
Musketeers when I was a bit older. He's also always wanted me to read
Dostoyevsky's the Idiot, his favorite, but I haven't gotten around to that...

